
Google again discloses IE flaw before Microsoft can issue patch - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/01/google-again-discloses-ie-flaw-before-microsoft-can-issue-patch.ars
======
mycroftiv
I believe this article presents a biased and misleading interpretation of the
events in question. In particular, attributing any action to "Google" as a
corporate entity is inaccurate, and apparently Microsoft had access to the
tool and bug reports for six months prior to its public release.

